# How to remove drain from fiberglass shower stall?



## RyanD (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm replacing the stall shower but I can't figure out how to get the drain out. I don't want to pull and potential hurt the drain plumbing but there does seem to be a way to remove it otherwise. Thoughts?


----------



## RyanD (Jan 12, 2013)

I found this video which looks similar to mine. Do I need that special tool to remove it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q26twSvvhL8#t=265s


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 12, 2013)

If you don't mind damaging that visible trim ring, make a notch in it with a chisel and then using the chisel at a low angle and a hammer, whack the ring so it wants to turn in a counter clockwise direction.


----------



## RyanD (Jan 12, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> If you don't mind damaging that visible trim ring, make a notch in it with a chisel and then using the chisel at a low angle and a hammer, whack the ring so it wants to turn in a counter clockwise direction.



Thanks, did that with a screwdriver and it worked.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Thanks, did that with a screwdriver and it worked.


It also can be useful for removing crankshaft nuts that have been torqued to 250 lb-ft. when space is limited.  

Sometimes a high impact torque works better than a low steady torque.
And if the ring didn't move I'd say give it only one whack first in a clockwise direction.

Glad it worked.


----------

